# Display-iMac -> Apple TV -> HDTV



## germ1tor (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour, voila mon pb, entre autres PC, iPad et Iphones, je dispose du backbone suivant:

1 box Numericable <-> Airport Extreme (noeud cental du LAN) en Wifi pour tte la house <-> 1 iMac ss Mac OSX10.6 (mon poste central, admin+vpn avec acces Netflix US...) <-> 1 Apple TV v2 (donc iOS 4.2) connectee a un plasma en HDMI.

Je voudrais broadcaster, deporter, streamer mon display iMac sur mon plasma pour beneficier des films et du web sur mon plasma; ANY IDEA? 

PS1: L'airplay marche a la fois avec l'iMac, l'iPad et les iPhones. 

PS2: Peut-on avoir un sniffer des @ Ip sur le LAN quand les unites PC/ou Mac sont connectees. Thanks a lot.


----------

